# Berardi: furia contro un tifoso. Video.



## admin (8 Agosto 2022)

Domenico Berardi, al termine di Modena - Sassuolo, va a cercare lo scontro contro un tifoso che lo aveva insultato durante il match.

Ecco il video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556733326542651393


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Domenico Berardi, al termine di Modena - Sassuolo, va a cercare lo scontro contro un tifoso che lo aveva insultato durante il match.
> 
> Ecco il video
> 
> ...



Solidarietà al tifoso.
Questi del Sassuolo si sono venduti la partita.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Agosto 2022)

Ma questi del sassuolo si sentono il Barcellona grazie ai Trombettieri di corte,che da anni li pompano senza un motivo logico una succursale della Juventus fc.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma questi del sassuolo si sentono il Barcellona grazie ai Trombettieri di corte,che da anni li pompano senza un motivo logico una succursale della Juventus fc.


questi sono il serbatoio ufficiale della nazionale del sistema, hanno surclassato persino i padroni, i risultati si vedono.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Domenico Berardi, al termine di Modena - Sassuolo, va a cercare lo scontro contro un tifoso che lo aveva insultato durante il match.
> 
> Ecco il video
> 
> ...


Solito cervellone da CERN, non sarà MAI un nome da Milan.

@Divoratore Di Stelle: dici? A che pro?


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2022)

Grazie Macedonia


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (8 Agosto 2022)

E qualcuno avrebbe voluto strapagarlo questo qui...

Per dirla alla mammuth: "brividiiiiiiiiiiiiii"


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Agosto 2022)

10 100 1000 macedonie.. Grazie ancora,GODO


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Agosto 2022)

Io finché non finisce agosto non sono tranquillo riguardo a questo.


----------



## Kayl (8 Agosto 2022)

UNDICESIMI e si credono grandi giocatori, venduti a 40 milioni l'uno poi.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

Bambini viziati.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Agosto 2022)

Calcio minore


----------



## Igniorante (8 Agosto 2022)

Nervo scoperto, sa di essere un mediocre.
Quelli veramente grandi ci avrebbero riso sú.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Nervo scoperto, sa di essere un mediocre.
> Quelli veramente grandi ci avrebbero riso sú.



Il comportamento fuori dal campo, per me, distingue i calciatori.


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Domenico Berardi, al termine di Modena - Sassuolo, va a cercare lo scontro contro un tifoso che lo aveva insultato durante il match.
> 
> Ecco il video
> 
> ...


Vista la partita a causa di un malanno e Berardi non ha toccato boccia, molto frustrato. Quelli del Modena parevano il Liverpool di klopp


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Solito cervellone da CERN, non sarà MAI un nome da Milan.
> 
> @Divoratore Di Stelle: dici? A che pro?



Oggi in tantissimi hanno perso vagonate di soldi con il Sassuolo di Berardi,Raspadori,Frattesi,M.Lopez,Defrel,Ferrari,Consigli che,quotati 1.80, hanno preso bastonate dalla squadra di Falcinelli  
Addirittura all'intervallo,nonostante il 2-1, *X2* (a favore del sassuolo) era quotato 1.80. Una quotazione abnorme per l'X2 a favore di una squadra di serie A vs squadra di serie b (evidentemente i centri scommesse erano sicuri......)

P.S

Primo goal del Modena su assist di M.Lopez del sassuolo che effettua un retropassaggio inspiegabile
Secondo goal del Modena con la difesa totalmente immobile non solo sul "neymar" modenese,ma anche sulla ribattuta
Terzo goal del Modena su un passaggio in orizzontale (al limite della propria area di rigore) di un giocatore del sassuolo

A questi goal aggiungiamo alcune azioni misteriose in cui i giocatori del Modena praticamente si trovavano spesso a tu per tu con il portiere del sassuolo per "errori" difensivi che lasciavano voragini. Capitato una/due volte nel primo tempo. 
Poi appena iniziato il secondo tempo un altro fatto,con la difesa del sassuolo completamente immobile su un lancio lungo in cui l'attaccante modenese ha rischiato di fare subito il 3-1. Ma subito eh,pronti e via.

Possono capitare eh,magari anche prendere sottogamba una partita,ma sono successe troppe cose strane,troppe per ua squadra di serie a


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oggi in tantissimi hanno perso vagonate di soldi con il Sassuolo di Berardi,Raspadori,Frattesi,M.Lopez,Defrel,Ferrari,Consigli che,quotati 1.80, hanno preso bastonate dalla squadra di Falcinelli
> Addirittura all'intervallo,nonostante il 2-1, *X2* (a favore del sassuolo) era quotato 1.80. Una quotazione abnorme per l'X2 a favore di una squadra di serie A vs squadra di serie b (evidentemente i centri scommesse erano sicuri......)
> 
> P.S
> ...


Tutto può essere, però se fosse così evidente rischierebbero anni di squalifica, boh.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Tutto può essere, però se fosse così evidente rischierebbero anni di squalifica, boh.



Non sarebbe la prima volta di una partita ”aggiustata“ e di certo non sarebbe l’ultima ma, praticamente, come sappiamo, è indimostrabile in mancanza di fatti eclatanti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Agosto 2022)

Strano sto Sassuolo, ha tutti giocatori che valgono minimo 30 milioni a detta di molti, e poi escono al primo turno di contro il Modena?


----------



## Shmuk (8 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Strano sto Sassuolo, ha tutti giocatori che valgono minimo 30 milioni a detta di molti, e poi escono al primo turno di contro il Modena?



Com'era strano il loro presidente che pur professandosi milanista non perdeva occasione per osteggiarci nei fatti a vantaggio di altri...


----------



## Miro (9 Agosto 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Vista la partita a causa di un malanno e Berardi non ha toccato boccia, molto frustrato. Quelli del Modena parevano il Liverpool di klopp


Vista anche io, il Modena poteva tranquillamente stare sopra 3-0 all'intervallo e non ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire. Anzi, gli manca pure un rigore non dato.


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Agosto 2022)

CAMPIONE!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Agosto 2022)

Degrado


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Domenico Berardi, al termine di Modena - Sassuolo, va a cercare lo scontro contro un tifoso che lo aveva insultato durante il match.
> 
> Ecco il video
> 
> ...


E' impazzito.
Il fenomeno fake del calcio italiota.


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oggi in tantissimi hanno perso vagonate di soldi con il Sassuolo di Berardi,Raspadori,Frattesi,M.Lopez,Defrel,Ferrari,Consigli che,quotati 1.80, hanno preso bastonate dalla squadra di Falcinelli
> Addirittura all'intervallo,nonostante il 2-1, *X2* (a favore del sassuolo) era quotato 1.80. Una quotazione abnorme per l'X2 a favore di una squadra di serie A vs squadra di serie b (evidentemente i centri scommesse erano sicuri......)
> 
> P.S
> ...


Però va anche detto che non è la prima volta. Il sassuolo gioca spesso bene in attacco ed è nullo in difesa. Anche contro di noi presero 3 gol su 3 palle perse. Il vero mistero è come cavolo facciano a vendere sti cadaveri a 40 milioni.


----------



## Solo (9 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Strano sto Sassuolo, ha tutti giocatori che valgono minimo 30 milioni a detta di molti, e poi escono al primo turno di contro il Modena?


Stavano facendo le prove generali per scansarsi al primo turno di Serie A coi gobbi...


----------



## danjr (9 Agosto 2022)

Il Sassuolo è uno dei mali del calcio italiano


----------



## Ninni21 (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Domenico Berardi, al termine di Modena - Sassuolo, va a cercare lo scontro contro un tifoso che lo aveva insultato durante il match.
> 
> Ecco il video
> 
> ...



ieri sera, guardando SI, ho ascoltato il commento del direttore di football manager che condivido appieno:
il comportamento di Berardi fuori dal campo, così come il tremore nelle gambe nelle partite importanti in nazionale (vedasi macedonia), fanno capire che la dimensione del giocatore è il sassuolo.

Lui lì è un campione, a sassuolo... ma non può pretendere di alzare l'asticella, perchè non ce la fa (caratterialemente e qualitativamente).


----------



## ROQ (9 Agosto 2022)

qualcuno potrebbe dire "per questi motivi non vale 40 milioni di euro"

NO, questi motivi non centrano assolutamente nulla.

Se penso che CDK è stato pagato meno e Ziyech, di appena un anno più vecchio, verrebbe via a 10 probabilmente..,


----------



## folletto (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Domenico Berardi, al termine di Modena - Sassuolo, va a cercare lo scontro contro un tifoso che lo aveva insultato durante il match.
> 
> Ecco il video
> 
> ...


Facesse quel che vuole ma ben lontano da Milanello sto fenomeno


----------



## Blu71 (9 Agosto 2022)

La Procura della FIGC ha aperto un procedimento nei confronti di Berardi per comportamento violento.


----------

